# Is there a magic item similar to gauntlets of ogre power?



## trentonjoe (Nov 6, 2018)

For wisdom? The headband of intellect gives a 19 intelligence but I can’t find a similar item for the other scores.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Satyrn (Nov 6, 2018)

In previous editions,  it was called a periapt of wisdom. I don't know if it was written up in 5e.


----------



## iserith (Nov 6, 2018)

There isn't one in D&D 5e. To increase Wisdom, you'll want to get your mitts on a Tome of Understanding. But I hear it's a dull read.


----------



## trentonjoe (Nov 6, 2018)

Think there is a reason why?


----------



## Satyrn (Nov 6, 2018)

trentonjoe said:


> Think there is a reason why?




I doubt there's any reason that doesn't boil down to page count.

I would totally recommend adding it in without worry if that's what you're considering.


----------



## Ed Laprade (Nov 6, 2018)

Satyrn said:


> I doubt there's any reason that doesn't boil down to page count.
> 
> I would totally recommend adding it in without worry if that's what you're considering.




Yep, that's what I was going to say. Just repurpose another item.


----------



## Satyrn (Nov 6, 2018)

Ed Laprade said:


> Yep, that's what I was going to say. Just repurpose another item.




Aye, that's partly why I mentioned the form it took in earlier editions.


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion (Nov 6, 2018)

I am guessing you are asking this as a player, to know if you can get one for a character, but if you are asking as a DM, just make up something new that can replace the existing items and cover the stats that don't have items.

For example:

Amulet of Aptitude: on attunement choose one stat to be boosted to 19. Choice of boosted stat cannot be changed til 24 hours have passed and amulet has been attuned to again.

Time limit is to keep it from being abused and changing the boosted stat every hour. Maybe change it to 48 or 72 hours to make the choice more important. Something like this should be very rare.


----------



## Warmaster Horus (Nov 6, 2018)

Amulet of Health - 19 Con.


----------



## shadowoflameth (Nov 7, 2018)

Characters in 5E by the book can create magic items if they are casters with the right skill, tools materials etc. and it may make a good use of that gold that some complain that there's not a good use for. If you're powerful enough to create a legendary item, you can make a tome and get 2 points. An Epic Boon could get you two more, If you have access to Wish and don't care about losing it, you could get 3 more so in an extreme case you could end up with a 27 Wisdom. Why you'd want that above all the other things you could do with an epic boon and that much gold, and three wishes, well, it's up to you if it's worth the resources.


----------



## Dausuul (Nov 7, 2018)

At this moment, there are three "boost stat to 19" items. Two (the _headband of intellect_ boosting Int, and the _gauntlets of ogre power_ boosting Str) are uncommon, and one (the _amulet of health_ boosting Con) is rare.

The thing about "boost to 19" items is they are primarily aimed at the non-specialist. A wizard is unlikely to want a _headband of intellect_--you're likely shooting for a 20 Intelligence, and you'll hit 18 at level 4, making the item redundant. The _gauntlets_ could be useful for a feat-oriented fighter in the mid-levels, but it still becomes obsolete eventually. To get the biggest boost out of these items, you want to _not_ be invested in that stat.

But the benefits of boosting Int and Str, if they aren't your primary stat, are pretty limited. Int gives you a better Investigation check and a smattering of knowledge skills, and that's about it. Str gives you Athletics, which is nice, and it helps you with grapples and carrying capacity, but it's still pretty small beans. Con, on the other hand, is a very big deal for just about anybody. It's nobody's primary stat, but everybody's secondary. A typical PC can expect to net 2-3 hit points per level out of the _amulet_. Plus, Con saves are extremely important. Thus, the Str/Int items are uncommon while the Con item is rare.

So, for the other three stats, should the items be uncommon or rare? Well:


Dex is notoriously overpowered: It boosts AC, initiative, a major saving throw, lets you escape grapples, and makes you sneaky. A "Dex 19" item should definitely be rare.
Cha is more on par with Str: It boosts some very useful skills, but it doesn't do a whole lot else. So a "Cha 19" item should be uncommon.
Wis is a trickier case. Skill-wise, it's about even with Cha in my opinion. Most of the Cha skills are stronger than most of the Wis skills, but Perception blows everything else away--it's the most important skill in the game, and it isn't close. In addition, Wis is a major saving throw while Cha is minor. You could thus make an argument for a "Wis 19" item to be rare... but I'm not quite convinced by that argument. The gap between Wis and Dex/Con is just too wide for me. I'd go with uncommon.


----------



## GMMichael (Nov 7, 2018)

shadowoflameth said:


> Why you'd want that above all the other things you could do with an epic boon and that much gold, and three wishes, well, it's up to you if it's worth the resources.




Good point.  I'd go like this:
Epic boon: unlock edition number.
Wish: summon Ari Marmell.
Wish: summon Rich Burlew.
Wish: summon Mike Mearls.

Release the summons once they create 6th ed. . . and include a wisdom-boosting item.


----------

